# Use of the verb "to suggest"



## Conan Doyle

I have a question and hope to have your kind explanation:

Suggest normally is placed before that clause, bare verb (subjunctive) or gerund. It cannot be placed before infinitive verb.

My question is that can we use "*suggest + object + infinitive verb*" excludes question words like: who, how, where,,etc

For example: 

Tom suggested me to stop smoking.
Tom suggested me not to stay up late.

Are they both correct? and when can we use " to suggest" with the following structue "*suggest + object + infinitive verb*" 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cuchuflete

Greetings Conan Doyle,


_ Tom suggested me to stop smoking.
Tom suggested me to not stay up late.

_This structure does not work.   The sentences should be written as follows:
Tom suggested that I stop smoking.
Tom suggested that I not stay up late.

There are other ways to express the same idea:
Tom suggested to me that I stop smoking.
Tom suggested to me that I not stay up late.


----------



## myhoneysun

Is it right to say 
"Tom suggested me not to stay up late"?


----------



## cuchuflete

No, it is not correct.  It should be, "Tom suggested to me that I not stay up late."


----------



## Conan Doyle

cuchuflete said:


> Greetings Conan Doyle,
> 
> 
> _Tom suggested me to stop smoking._
> _Tom suggested me to not stay up late._
> 
> This structure does not work. The sentences should be written as follows:
> Tom suggested that I stop smoking.
> Tom suggested that I not stay up late.
> 
> There are other ways to express the same idea:
> Tom suggested to me that I stop smoking.
> Tom suggested to me that I not stay up late.


 
First of all! thanks for your replies!
But i am getting confused when using the above mentioned structure! 

I think it can be used in the *indirected speech and in the subjunctive forms when omitting that*!

Am I right? please let me know

I really need a clear explanations from you!

Thanks!
Conan!


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Conan Doyle said:


> First of all! thanks for your replies!
> But i am getting confused when using the above mentioned structure!
> 
> I think it can be used in the *indirected speech and in the subjunctive forms when omitting that*!
> 
> Am I right? please let me know
> 
> I really need a clear explanations from you!
> 
> Thanks!
> Conan!


 
Cuchu is right, Conan.

X suggested to me that I stop smoking
X suggested to him that he stop (so it can be the subjunctive - some people would say stops (indicative)) smoking

X suggested that he stop smoking

You really can't use the form in your opening post - I hesitate to put it down, for fear of making people think it's right.

If you omit the that, as you suggest, you get:

X suggested he stops (for some reasong the indicative seems better when the that isn't there) smoking

X suggested to him that he stop smoking.

In other circumstances I might suggest that you wait for an AE view, to see if our BE practice holds across the Atlantic, but you've had an AE view from Cuchu.


----------



## panjandrum

The form in post #1 "*suggest + object + infinitive verb*" would be OK if suggest could take a direct and indirect object.  It can't.

The object of suggest has to be the thing that is suggested.  
It cannot be the person it is suggested to.

Suggest is not like tell.

Tell can have both a direct and an indirect object.
"Tell _something_ *to *_me_" can be expressed as "tell _me_ _something_".

Suggest can only have a direct object.
"Suggest _something_ *to *_me_" cannot be expressed as "suggest _me_ _something_".


----------



## nichec

panjandrum said:


> The form in post #1 "*suggest + object + infinitive verb*" would be OK if suggest could take a direct and indirect object. It can't.
> 
> The object of suggest has to be the thing that is suggested.
> It cannot be the person it is suggested to.
> 
> Suggest is not like tell.
> 
> Tell can have both a direct and an indirect object.
> "Tell _something_ *to *_me_" can be expressed as "tell _me_ _something_".
> 
> Suggest can only have a direct object.
> "Suggest _something_ *to *_me_" cannot be expressed as "suggest _me_ _something_".


 
This is just like "explain *to* me" "talk *to* me"....and so on. I wonder if this is a big issue for beginners...........

You can also use "He suggested to me to stop............."


----------



## myhoneysun

I see...
but can I say "he told me not to go there"?


----------



## nichec

myhoneysun said:


> I see...
> but can I say "he told me not to go there"?


 
Yes, as* panj* suggested, "tell" can be used in this way, just like "want".


----------



## dn88

myhoneysun said:


> I see...
> but can I say "he told me not to go there"?



Yes, you can say that.

The full form is  _Tom suggested (that) I (should) stop smoking. _The words in brackets are optional.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

myhoneysun said:


> I see...
> but can I say "he told me not to go there"?


 
Yes, absolutely.

You can also say
_He *directed me* not to go there_
_He *ordered *me not to go there_
_He *commanded me* not to go there_
_He *asked me* not to go there._

However, you cannot do this with all verbs describing communication. Look at these examples:
_He suggested me not to go there_
_He suggested to me not to go there_

_He said me not to go there_
_He said to me not to go there_

_He whispered me not to go there_
_He whispered to me not to go there_


----------



## panjandrum

nichec said:


> [...]
> 
> You can also use "He suggested to me to stop............."


I can't.
I would have to say "He suggested to me that I stop ..."


----------



## mnewcomb71

Thomas wrote:
X suggested he stops (for some reasong the indicative seems better when the that isn't there) smoking

I disagree with this statement.  You have the past tense with the present indicative.

It should read:

X suggested he stop.


----------



## Arrius

I suggest a compromise:
*Tom made the suggestion to me that I stop smoking / that X stop smoking*. (So it _is_ subjunctive, though probably most people, as you have already been told, use the indicative instead now, there being very little of the subjunctive left to avoid). I had a German linguist friend with a doctorate able to speak and write English considerably better than the majority of Englishmen (except for his accent), who had never even heard of the English subjunctive, and there are many educated native Englishmen who haven't either.


----------



## dn88

mnewcomb71 said:


> Thomas wrote:
> X suggested he stops (for some reasong the indicative seems better when the that isn't there) smoking
> 
> I disagree with this statement.  You have the past tense with the present indicative.
> 
> It should read:
> 
> X suggested he stop.



Yep, it doesn't work in the present tense either:
_
X suggests he stop._


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

I will add a complication here by noting that while "He suggested me to stop smoking" is not acceptable English, there are in fact three alternatives (although we have only been looking at two)

_He suggested to me to stop smoking._
_He suggested that I stop smoking._
_He suggested I stop smoking._


----------



## Conan Doyle

Thanks for all your kind explanations!

I gave this question due because some of English gammar books identifying that infinitive verb cannot be followed the verb "to suggest" and that clause, gerund, should, gerund ,,etc shall be used after this.

Therefore, it can be used in this case: 
*Subject+suggest+to somebody+ to do something.*

Please let me know!

Thanks
Conan!


----------



## nichec

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> I will add a complication here by noting that while "He suggested me to stop smoking" is not acceptable English, there are in fact three alternatives (although we have only been looking at two)
> 
> _He suggested to me to stop smoking._
> _He suggested that I stop smoking._
> _He suggested I stop smoking._


 
Oh, thanks for that 

I was just starting to worry that I am speaking Alien English again


----------



## cuchuflete

Of GWB's three options, all of which may be said, the first sounds klunky.

There may be other options, including  _He suggested stopping smoking to me.

_I don't like it, but the structure is used.


----------



## rocstar

Hi Conan.
You know by now that -*Tom suggested that I (should) stop smoking-* is the correct form.
You can also make a suggestion in the following manner:
*Tom suggested not smoking*.(Although I'm not saying who is receiving the suggestion). More: Ed suggested calling a doctor.
Rocstar.


----------



## panjandrum

Sorry, I still can't say "He suggested to stop smoking."
That clunks irreparably.
Sticking a "to me" into the middle only disguises the clunk slightly.
"He suggested to me to stop smoking."


----------



## nichec

panjandrum said:


> Sorry, I still can't say "He suggested to stop smoking."
> That clunks irreparably.


 
This one doesn't work for me either.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

I agree, Panj.  The one I would use is the one that I added: _He suggested I stop smoking_, without the use of "that" in the middle.


----------



## Conan Doyle

It is quite clear for me to say: "He suggested *to* me to stop smoking." in stead of saying "He suggested me to stop smoking." beacause the verb: "to suggest" doesn't have two ojbects. 

Thanks


----------



## Cagey

Conan Doyle said:


> It is quite clear for me to say: "He suggested *to* me to stop smoking." in stead of saying "He suggested me to stop smoking." beacause the verb: "to suggest" doesn't have two ojbects.
> 
> Thanks



Conan, I know this is confusing because different verbs follow different rules.

As has been said above, _suggest_ is a verb that _does not_ take the infinitive (to stop).  It may take a gerund (stopping, used as a noun).

For more explanation, see this page and search for "suggest".

Neither of the versions you give in this post (using the infinitive: _to stop_) is grammatical. 

Although you may say (using a gerund) "He suggested stopping smoking."

Or you may use the versions already given above such as:
He suggested to me that I stop ...
He suggested I stop ...​


----------



## Conan Doyle

Please help me correct the following sentences if they are wrong:

He suggests that I stop smoking.
He suggests I stop smoking.
He suggests that I should stop smoking.
He suggests I should stop smoking.
He suggests stopping smoking to me.
He suggests to me to stop smoking.

I think that all of them are correct even they are common or not.
Thanks!


----------



## tacandr

Arrius said:


> I suggest a compromise:
> I had a German linguist friend with a doctorate able to speak and write English considerably better than the majority of Englishmen (except for his accent), who had never even heard of the English subjunctive, and there are many educated native Englishmen who haven't either.


 
Hello, Arrius
this is a bit off the topic but I'm just wondering what the German linguist had been told to call sentences like these _If I were you... I wish I were a....  If I saw you there I would wave to you etc.?  _

And second, I do think that following speech patterns the _most _people use somewhat degrades the language. In my opinion, the language would only benefit from the situation when at least some people sounded 'odd' using a perfect grammar rather than sounded 'normal' using, let's put it mildly, a simplified grammar.


----------



## Cagey

Conan Doyle said:


> Please help me correct the following sentences if they are wrong:
> 
> He suggests that I stop smoking.
> He suggests I stop smoking.
> He suggests that I should stop smoking.
> He suggests I should stop smoking.
> He suggests stopping smoking to me.
> He suggests to me to stop smoking.
> 
> I think that all of them are correct even they are common or not.
> Thanks!



Conan, 

The last one is wrong, for the reasons I gave in my previous post.  

The last sentence understandable.   You may even hear a native speaker say it, although that seems to me unlikely.  However, it is not grammatically correct. 

[I see that I incorrectly used "smoking" as the verb in my previous post.  I hope that didn't cause confusion.  I will correct it now.]


----------



## Dimcl

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> _He suggested to me to stop smoking._


 
Sorry, GWB (and Nichec), but I really don't think that this is grammatically correct, is it? 

"He suggested to me to drive more slowly"
"He suggested to me to quit acting like an idiot"
"He suggested to me to eat with my mouth closed"

No, sorry... I'd have to say:

"He suggested to me *that I* stop smoking"


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Dimcl, none of those would be my first choice -- but grammatically correct? Yes, I would say that they are.


----------



## Cagey

Dimcl said:


> Sorry, GWB (and Nichec), but I really don't think that this is grammatically correct, is it?
> 
> "He suggested to me to drive more slowly"
> "He suggested to me to quit acting like an idiot"
> "He suggested to me to eat with my mouth closed"
> 
> No, sorry... I'd have to say:
> 
> "He suggest to me *that I* stop smoking"



For obvious reasons (see post #26), I'm with _Dimcl_ on this.


----------



## Sr. Moose

Hey, we forgot ". . . suggested my giving up the nasty habit" or ". . . my not chasing dames to all hours of the night." 

Elementary, my dear Watson.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Dimcl said:


> Sorry, GWB (and Nichec), but I really don't think that this is grammatically correct, is it?
> 
> "He suggested to me to drive more slowly"
> "He suggested to me to quit acting like an idiot"
> "He suggested to me to eat with my mouth closed"
> 
> No, sorry... I'd have to say:
> 
> "He suggested to me *that I* stop smoking"


 
Yes, I'm with you too, Dimcl, and he suggested my driving more slowly doesn't come naturally to me.

I'm interested in the subjunctive/indicative issue, so it helps if we use the third person singular.

Which would you say?

He suggested that she stop smoking

or

He suggested that she stops smoking.

Mnewcomb sensed a clash between tenses in the second; is that a general view?

Does the context make a difference?  Does leaving out the that make a difference?


----------



## panjandrum

Thomas Tompion said:


> [...]
> I'm interested in the subjunctive/indicative issue, so it helps if we use the third person singular.
> 
> Which would you say?
> He suggested that she stop smoking
> or
> He suggested that she stops smoking.
> 
> Mnewcomb sensed a clash between tenses in the second; is that a general view?
> Does the context make a difference?  Does leaving out the that make a difference?


I wonder does the sensed tense clash depend on the timing - on when he made the suggestion and when she would stop smoking.
If all of this happened ten years ago, then the "she stops smoking" version sounds very odd.
If he made the suggestion yesterday and she is now beginning a programme to help her stop smoking, then either of those would be OK - the choice depending on whether you are a subjunctive-user or not.


----------



## Moon Palace

Hello everyone, 
I am also interested in the difference in the use of tenses, and my grammar 'bible' says that the use of the indicative or subjunctive after 'suggested' is only contingent on how formal the locutor is. 
Does this make sense? Or is it once more a grammar point for specialists and users have a different view?

here are the examples provided:
I suggested that he should give up golf. 
I suggested that he give up golf. _(more formal)_
I suggested that he gives up golf. _(less formal)_


----------



## Sr. Moose

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> There may be other options, including He suggested stopping smoking to me.
> I don't like it, but the structure is used.





			
				rocstar said:
			
		

> You can also make a suggestion in the following manner:
> Tom suggested not smoking.(Although I'm not saying who is receiving the suggestion). More: Ed suggested calling a doctor.


In these two instances, the *SUGGEST/RECOMMEND/ADVISE/PROPOSE/ADVOCATE/MENTION* etc. *+ POSSESSIVE PRONOUN + GERUND* structure usually comes into play:

_ ‘He suggested my giving up smoking.’_

Precedence for this construction is found in literature predating Thomas Moore and onward to the present day.

“Professor Rudy Panholzer of the Naval Postgraduate School first *suggested my writing* this book—a suggestion I found easily dismissed at the time” (Rick Fleeter. _The Logic of Microspace_).

“I *proposed my taking* her off his hands, and eventually I did just that” (Isaac Asimov. _In Memory Yet Green_).

“I have discussed recently with Duncan Reid, the company’s principal, the need to offer a price to a grower for a commercial test and he *suggested his coming* to Tasmania for a meeting with NPE” (Rowland Laurence. _Borage Production for Oil and Gamma-linolenic Acid_).

“I *suggested our visiting* the Conservatory and the Common before lunch” (Willa Cather. _A Matinee_).

“As it was becoming more expensive to do a printed version of the newsletter and Bret was into the Internet and designing web sites early on, he *suggested his building* a web site for me” (Craig Jolley. _Meet Marvin Stamm_).

“He barely cracked an eyelid when I *proposed my leaving* him with Sanders” (Naomi Novik, _Throne of Jade_).

“This was such an appalling announcement that I *suggested our hiding*” (Laura Hain Friswell. _In the Sixties and Seventies_).

“The libc5 version is more stable than the libc6 in some aspects, so I *suggested our providing* both of them” (Masayuki Hatta. _Release-critical Bugreport_).

“I *suggested our going* to France, only sixty kilometers away” (Michal Leszczylowski. _Remembrance—A Year with Andrei_).

“I *suggested our going* into St. Paul's—to which, to my surprise, he agreed” (William Allingham. _A Diary_).

“I *suggested our doing* what the nomads always do, ask at some adjacent tents for directions as to the proper road” (Susie Carson. _With the Tibetans in Tent and Temple_).

“I *suggested our trying* first to talk through it by phone” (Barbara Walker. _Jim’s Grave_).

“I *suggested our changing* the subject, which seemed both painful and unprofitable.” (Dinah Craik. _A Life for a Life_).

“It was on that account that I *suggested our parting*” (Edith Wharton. _The Gods Arrive_).

“He *suggested our raising* the yellow plague flag” (Mary Roberts Rinehart. _The After House_).

“When bombing became very bad in the war, I *suggested our moving* to the country” (Katherine Jones. _A Sketch of E. J.'s Personality_. International Journal of Psycho-Analysis).

“In the kitchen, she *suggested our taking* a picture of her prized D.V. Ellinger theorem on velour” (Catherine Saunders-Watson. _Americana Dealer_).

“I jumped at the chance when she *suggested our doing* a book together on mosaics” (Kaffe Fassett. _Mosaics_).

“Unless I am mistaken, S. V. Smolensky *suggested my writing* them” (A. Kastalsky. _My Musical Career and My Thoughts on Church Music_).

“No such organization nor any person has ever *suggested my writing* on the subject” (Walter Broughton Pitkin. _Must We Fight Japan?_)

“I am glad you *suggested my writing* Chafee. I have done so and Holmes J. has been stirred to do likewise” (Louis Dembitz Brandeis. _Letters_).

“Acting for Dodd, Mead & Co., Miss Dorothy Bryan *suggested my writing* _‘To Meet Will Shakespeare,’_ and I must thank her” (Frank Ernest. _To Meet Will Shakespeare_).

“He has been most kind, and has *suggested my writing* to Lady D. Nevill” (Charles Darwin. _Letters of Charles Darwin_).


----------



## Thomas Tompion

It's interesting, Moose, that, in all those examples, there's not one from a really great English stylist: no Henry James, Swift, Thomas Browne, Shakespeare, or even Jane Austen.


----------



## Sr. Moose

Thomas Tompion said:


> It's interesting, Moose, that, in all those examples, there's not one from a really great English stylist: no Henry James, Swift, Thomas Browne, Shakespeare, or even Jane Austen.


Oh, I was just pointing out the scope of the usage.  Still, I imagine authors such as Asimov, Wharton, Cather, Ernest and Darwin have a fairly good command of the language.  Nonetheless, if you insist:

“. . . because of his association with my house—which may have *suggested his possessing* greater wealth and being altogether of greater importance . . .” (Charles Dickens. _Bleak House_).

 “. . .  and I had rather impatiently *suggested his asking* for a head-covering" (Edith Wharton. _A Backward Glance_).

 "He bored me enough for twenty years," and when Mme de Cambremer *suggested her re-reading* what Schopenhauer said about music" (Marcel Proust. _Time Regained_).

 “. . . it isn’t in the least that she then *suggested my putting* you the question” (Henry James. _The Awkward Age_).

"Babbitt *suggested his* *buying* a parcel of land in the new residential section of Dorchester" (Sinclair Lewis. _Babbitt_).

"I *suggested his *[Mark Twain's]* writing* for the magazine" (Howells. _Recollections of an Atlantic Editorship_).

"Beatrix *suggested her taking* up her abode there for the day" (Charles Dickens. _All the Year Round_).


----------



## cuchuflete

Conan Doyle said:


> Suggest normally is placed before that clause, bare verb (subjunctive) or gerund. It cannot be placed before infinitive verb.
> 
> My question is that can we use "*suggest + object + infinitive verb*" excludes question words like: who, how, where,,etc



We are fairly far from the original question, which assumed the possibility—not the stylistic advisability—of parking a gerund after _suggest.  _It has been done. Sometimes it works well in context.  In the stop smoking example it's hard on the ear.  There may be cases in which it's not appreciably better or worse than some alternative:

I suggest looking both ways before crossing the street.
I suggest_ [that] _you look both ways before you cross the street.  

If someone's stylistic tastes lead them to prefer "_He suggested stopping smoking to me" _to the alternative _"He suggested that I stop smoking", _then we could open a new thread to discuss the differences.  I may not have read carefully enough, but I don't believe I've seen the first usage recommended as the best by any participant in this thread.


----------



## Conan Doyle

I have read very carefully all the given replies for the structure of "to suggest". They are all considered to be safe and grammartical correct.

I give a question here because I am getting confused due to some of grammar books that I've read and it becomes quite clear to me that:"*S+sugguest +Object+to infinitive*,,," *does not work* and I fully agree but I wonder if "*S+sugguest +to object+to infinitive*,,," *works or not*? 

Frankly I tell you that I know all the rest structures!

Could you tell me it is grammartically correct even it has rarely been used so far.

Thanks 
Conan


----------



## panjandrum

Conan Doyle said:


> [...]
> I give a question here because I am getting confused due to some of grammar books that I've read and it becomes quite clear to me that:"*S+sugguest +Object+to infinitive*,,," *does not work* and I fully agree but I wonder if "*S+sugguest +to object+to infinitive*,,," *works or not*?
> [...]


You are likely to get more answers if you give examples as well.  I have no idea how to interpret your bold text.


----------



## Conan Doyle

panjandrum said:


> You are likely to get more answers if you give examples as well. I have no idea how to interpret your bold text.


 
Thanks panjandrum!

Can you correct if any is grammartically incorrect:

I suggest to him to stop smoking.
I suggest him to stop smoking.
I suggest (that) he stop smoking.
I suggest that he should stop smoking.
I suggest he stop smoking.
I suggest he should stop smoking.
I suggest he stopped smoking.
I suggest stopping smoking to him.
...etc
Thanks!
Conan


----------



## panjandrum

I think we have come full circle on this question 
Trouble is, you have changed the tense of suggest now.
Originally we were talking about "I suggested ...."
Now they begin "I suggest ..."
That makes a difference - did you change deliberately?


----------



## Conan Doyle

panjandrum said:


> I think we have come full circle on this question
> Trouble is, you have changed the tense of suggest now.
> Originally we were talking about "I suggested ...."
> Now they begin "I suggest ..."
> That makes a difference - did you change deliberately?


 
No, I din't. Maybe you got me wrong.

My original question is about structure only instead of asking for tense of verb:
*S + suggest + to O + to infinitive* 
I suggest *to him* to stop smoking.
*S + suggest + O + to infinitive* 
I suggest *him* to stop smoking.

Correct me if I am still wrong!
Thanks


----------



## panjandrum

I suspect that this thread is exploring the rightness and wrongness of structures that for most of us would simply not arise. That is part of the reason I have difficulty in responding.  My brain has never really tried to deal with anything beyond 
"I suggested that he stop smoking."
"I suggested <that> he should stop smoking."
"I told him he should stop smoking."
"I suggested to him that he should stop smoking."

I can work out that your second structure -
"I suggested him to stop smoking" is completely alien in this context because the object of suggest is him, so I agree with your 

I don't have any analytical basis for saying whether your first structure -
"I suggested to him to stop smoking" is grammatically correct or not.
I just don't like it.  I wouldn't say it or write it and it would make me stop and wonder if heard it or read it.


----------



## Cagey

Conan Doyle said:


> I have read very carefully all the given replies for the structure of "to suggest". They are all considered to be safe and grammartical correct.
> 
> I give a question here because I am getting confused due to some of grammar books that I've read and it becomes quite clear to me that:"*S+sugguest +Object+to infinitive*,,," *does not work* and I fully agree but I wonder if "*S+sugguest +to object+to infinitive*,,," *works or not*?
> 
> Frankly I tell you that I know all the rest structures!
> 
> Could you tell me it is grammartically correct even it has rarely been used so far.
> 
> Thanks
> Conan



Sorry Conan, 
But,_ no,_ *suggest + to infinitive* is not grammatically correct ,_ no matter in what order _you arrange the sentence.  So *S+sugguest +to object+to infinitive* is not grammatically correct.   

The problem does not have to do with word order.


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:


> I don't have any analytical basis for saying whether your first structure -
> "I suggested to him to stop smoking" is grammatically correct or not.
> I just don't like it.  I wouldn't say it or write it and it would make me stop and wonder if heard it or read it.



You have full agreement here, Panj.  I not only do not like it, whether or not someone
can demonstrate that it may be grammatically possible, but find it worse than clunky.

I will say that it is absolutely not idiomatic for English speakers where I live, and should not be used simply because it sounds so awful.  Many good alternatives have been discussed here.  Which of those one uses is a matter of both context and stylistic preference.   I can think of no context in which _I suggested to +infinitive _would be
anything other than an assault on the ear.


----------



## Conan Doyle

Thanks for your ideas!
Conan


----------



## Sr. Moose

Conan Doyle said:
			
		

> I pose the question here because I am getting confused due to some of the grammar books that I've read, and it becomes quite clear to me that "S+sugguest +Object+to infinitive ..." does not work.


Hi Sir Conan.  Take a deep breath  and don’t throw that grammar text out the window just yet.  Contexts do exist where the *SUGGEST+DIRECT OBJECT+INFINITIVE* construction works.  Consider the following two sentences:

“The president of the corporation suggested Cozette to fill the unoccupied supervisory position.  She, in turn, suggested Rick to head the project team.”

The direct objects, “Cozette” and “Rick” in this case, may or may not have been present when they were suggested as candidates to fulfill the specific role or purpose.  The INFINITIVE PHRASES “to fill the position” and “to head the team” are functioning as adjectives modifying these two nominees for the vacant posts. 

An example in literature

“Twice Dr. Lancaster had suggested him to fill the pulpit at Woodburn when he was unable to do so” (Hollaway. _Lydia’s Life_).

m.


----------



## panjandrum

Ah, yes, indeed ... that's why the phrase "in this context" was included in:





> "I suggested him to stop smoking" is completely alien _in this context_ because the object of suggest is him, so I agree with your


For clarification, though, this structure does not tell us to whom the suggestion is being made.  As before the object of _suggest _is the thing, or person, that is being suggested.
I suggest chocolate to bait the trap.
I suggest Jane to run for president.

The first of these does not mean I was speaking to the chocolate; the second is not advice to Jane.

A contorted mind could develop a context for the _him to stop smoking _suggestion.
There are four of us in a new reality TV event.
We have to choose one of chocolate, cheese, wine and smoking for each of us to give up.
I point to the addict who has gone out for a quick puff and say:
_ I suggest him to stop smoking_.
Da da!! Exit contorted mind.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I applaud Moose for finding a published book containing a sentence which uses the structure, but I wouldn't happily accept Lydia's Life as an example of literature.  A few sentences like the one quoted would have me looking for other reading.


----------



## Conan Doyle

Thanks for your replies!

As earlier said, I would not use it because I have other better choice but I want to know it does exist or not?

Again, you made me confused!

Thanks again!


----------



## Moon Palace

I believe literature is a stronghold of language, and fortunately for us non-natives, literature helps us discover worlds and words we would not have suspected existed otherwise, so that all advice on literature is wholesome and should be wished for as I advocated in a previous thread in the Comments and Suggestions forum. Yet there is a kind of literature that ought to be regarded with wariness, in English just as much as in French I believe, since this kind of literature distorts language and grammar, and thus should not be regarded by foreign learners as a model of language. 
Therefore, not knowing who was Mrs or Mr Hollaway, I have tried to find more information, to no avail. So that I rely on this forum and its numerous users to help me when necessary to avoid considering bogus authors - maybe it is not the case of Mr or Mrs Hollaway - as the perfect user of English and thereby help me avoid mistakes. (this being slightly off topic, I trust moderators with erasing it if need be )

Regarding the real subject of this thread and the comment on substantiated answers, I am quite puzzled that a structure that raises so many comments is not given as an example in the CED which is certainly not a controversial academic resource.

So, Conan Doyle, if I were you, I would just trust the majority of natives and not use it.


----------



## Conan Doyle

Many thanks
Conan!


----------

